
Working at the Video Team of The New York Times - flavioribeiro
http://blog.flavioribeiro.com/working-at-the-video-team-of-the-new-york-times/
======
rjcaricio
What do you guys use to create the thumbnails for the video seek bar? Is it
pre-generated or on-the-fly?

~~~
flavioribeiro
On the beginning of this year we decided to transcode our old videos to have
mp4/webm/hls renditions (we only had .flv at that time) so we could also
generate the thumbs. For new videos I created this project
[https://github.com/flavioribeiro/video-thumbnail-
generator](https://github.com/flavioribeiro/video-thumbnail-generator) and we
are integrating it with our encoding pipeline.

------
felipesilva
Yes!

------
fellipe
Awesome article and team!

